# Jeepin' thru the snow.....



## yabo (Sep 12, 2008)

2000 tj. Modified snoway frame to work on jeep. Series 22 snoway...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks good. How wide is the plow?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

agreed, looks good, I'm thinking a 7' or a 6.5' plow?


----------



## yabo (Sep 12, 2008)

*Size Matters...*

6'8" snoway Series 22.....
Jeep pushes better than anything I've ever used.....including 2 v8 Dakota's, and a Nissan Frontier..


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

yabo;1587409 said:


> 6'8" snoway Series 22.....
> Jeep pushes better than anything I've ever used.....including 2 v8 Dakota's, and a Nissan Frontier..


Nice Jeep, is it lifted? how much?
looking goodThumbs Up


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice! looks Good! I got the 7'6'' 22 series Snoway on a 2004 wrangler.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

cool Jeep. I like it.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

With all the smaller residential drives i do a setup like this would perform way better and quicker than my large truck.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

That's a sharp looking jeep man! That would be great for driveways.


----------



## mranum (Jan 16, 2013)

Back in the mid 90's I had a Wrangler with a 6'6 Unimount and it worked awesome for residential drives. I ran aggresive 30x9.50's for tires. Had to be careful in heavy storms as it was light enough it could ride up on top of the snow and then break through. More than once I got carried away with piling snow and got hung up. Live and learn...the hard way usually. Thumbs Up

Your Jeep reminded me of it. I think I have a pic of it plowing somewhere.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

There should be a 3 pic minimum for the storm section. Lot's of teaser threads lately.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Banksy;1602516 said:


> There should be a 3 pic minimum for the storm section. Lot's of teaser threads lately.


+1 working video


----------



## micah.ness (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey man I have a v8 1999 dakota, looking to put a plow on it, what did you use that fit on it?


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

looks good! I want to build myself a jeep for residentials, I thought my Bronco would be small enough, but I could use added maneuverability at times. I'm thinking a 5.3 LS engine with a turbo 400 behind it should be a fun project


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

mwalsh9152;1614947 said:


> looks good! I want to build myself a jeep for residentials, I thought my Bronco would be small enough, but I could use added maneuverability at times. I'm thinking a 5.3 LS engine with a turbo 400 behind it should be a fun project


How about a 4bt cummis with an allison and 205 divorced t-case?

Just a dream at this point but I was think either a jeep or bronco II with solid axle swap.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

awgolasplowing;1617154 said:


> How about a 4bt cummis with an allison and 205 divorced t-case?
> 
> Just a dream at this point but I was think either a jeep or bronco II with solid axle swap.


those 4bt cummins engines are made with gold! I'm all for diesel swaps, my Bronco has a 7.3, I'm just going for cost effective in this fantasy. A 5.3 with complete wiring and computer can be had for short money, turbo 400's are dime a dozen on craigslist.

I _think_ I could have one complete and pushing snow for around $3-4k


----------

